# VIDEO of my new Sound Off Pinnacle lightbar



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I had the settings wrong on the camera, so the video is blurry. I will get better video up as soon as I get it, and label the flash patterns. First video is the flash patterns, all 28, you will notice a single flash between the different patterns. The second is a walk around. The third is a comparison between and LED Lightbar and a halogen rotator.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Tim, That's a SoundOff Signal Mini-Pinnacle, not a ShoMe.

Great videos though.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, I need to fix that.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I love mine. I also like the flash patterns way better than my whelen. I just wish they made a mid size one. All they make is this tiny thing and a full size bar. I want like a 30" version.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1010469 said:


> Tim, That's a SoundOff Signal Mini-Pinnacle, not a ShoMe.
> 
> Great videos though.


I thought the video's sucked in quality...lol

I am going to do one with my good camera, and label it. I will send it to you if you want it for your website.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

maelawncare;1010540 said:


> I love mine. I also like the flash patterns way better than my whelen. I just wish they made a mid size one. All they make is this tiny thing and a full size bar. I want like a 30" version.


It is a little smaller than I thought it would be, but it looks great on the truck, same width as my rear brake light. Plus it throws out alot of light and has great 360 degree visibility. It has a big bar flash in a compact package.

The 911EP 360 Star I have, or am selling, or have sold... is a bright little sucker too, about even in intensity as this Sound Off.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

yamahatim;1010544 said:


> I thought the video's sucked in quality...lol
> 
> I am going to do one with my good camera, and label it. I will send it to you if you want it for your website.


That would be awessome Tim, thanks. I don't have a video camera yet.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

maelawncare;1010540 said:


> I love mine. I also like the flash patterns way better than my whelen. I just wish they made a mid size one. All they make is this tiny thing and a full size bar. I want like a 30" version.


The standard Pinnacle starts at 36", a lil bigger I know, but they are great bars.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting. I finally watched all of the videos and thought that the halogen rotators actually had more "pop" to them. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree Too, but I think it's because there is so much off time.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

The halogens do have more pop, however, when I video them again, I will do it at the same angle, makes a difference. I like the light output of the LED's, and I think the variety of light patterns can create the same effect or attention that the halogen does with that "pop" effect. Plus the LED looks nice, clean and sleak, the other looks Mayberry Barney.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

True, but I think it alwso highlights another issue with LEDs in that they're still quite directional. If you're looking at them from the correct angle, they can be quite bright, Just a few degrees off from that though and the effect diminishes. Rotators have a similar issue, but a broader range one can work within. I always make sure I mount them as close to level as possible. Same goes for LEDs.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Heres the video of mine

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q176/maelawncare/?action=view&current=004.flv


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Too Stroked;1011507 said:


> True, but I think it alwso highlights another issue with LEDs in that they're still quite directional. If you're looking at them from the correct angle, they can be quite bright, Just a few degrees off from that though and the effect diminishes. Rotators have a similar issue, but a broader range one can work within. I always make sure I mount them as close to level as possible. Same goes for LEDs.


Solaris optics make the led lights super bright at any angle. Not directional like gen 1 and 2 leds. Nice lightbar yamahatim. Its real nice and low profile.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Ditto on the nice lightbar ulitmate plow!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

ultimate plow;1011786 said:


> Solaris optics make the led lights super bright at any angle. Not directional like gen 1 and 2 leds. Nice lightbar yamahatim. Its real nice and low profile.


Nice light bar and I agree that the Gen 3 LEDs are much better. My Star light bar has all Gen 3 LEDs, but I swear they're still somewhat directional. The only LEDs that I've seen that seem to solve this problem are Whelens. I think that's due to the fluted lens they run over the LEDs. Maybe Safety Lighting (John) can shed some light on the subject?


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

From the Sound Off Signal website:

The Sound Off Pinnacle Series Lightbars feature exclusive Fusion Technology optics. Fusion Technology fuses the wide angle and light output aspects for a super, wide angle output that blasts the light farther than any other light.

It is impressive.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, I designed it myself. LOL.

Ultimate - Is that a 48" bar?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

safetylighting;1012351 said:


> thanks, i designed it myself. Lol.
> 
> Ultimate - is that a 48" bar?


45" ......


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

oh.........


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea the only strobes i buy are whelen and soundoff. Lately i have been replacing my TIR3s with soundoffs version. They are brighter and smaller, and actually cheaper too. 

I have gotten some cheap leds before. And even if they say their gen3 leds, you still cant trust them. Anyone can throw gen3 leds in something. But figuring out the lens AND the reflector is a hard one. Whelen and Soundoff have it down pat.


----------

